# UTIs and cranberry juice?



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm just wondering if there's any reason no one ever mentions giving their infant/toddler son cranberry juice for a suspected or known UTI. Is there any reason why little kids shouldn't drink it? Ds has never complained of any penis pain, but if I ever did suspect a UTI (crying while urinating, fever) my first course of action would be to have him drink as much real cranberry juice as possible. I've had two UTIs in my adult life, one was so bad I couldn't even stand up straight, and both of them were completely cured by drinking the juice. I never took a single antibiotic.

Oh, and I'm not saying I would absolutely not take him to the doctor. It just wouldn't be my first course of action. Thoughts?

~Nay


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Cranberry juice is a great natural cure for uti's, but the problem is that the bacteria can quikly move up into his kidney's and cause major problems and more pain (I speak from experience). I will try to give my son at least a couple of glasses of cranberry juice or blueberries a week to keep his urinary tract health.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

I think sweetened cranberry juice or cranberry juice cocktails don't provide the same benefit as straight cranberry juice---which is fairly tart/bitter and might be a difficult thing to get a young child to drink in large enough quantities to have an impact on UTI.

Also, my understanding has been that cranberry juice is more preventative or could ward off an infection in it's very early stages but won't cure a full-on, raging UTI. Since young children aren't as capable of articulating mild discomfort I think it would be harder to know about a UTI until it's already at a point where it requires antibiotics.

I could be wrong though, that's just my guess.

Jen


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

Not a boy here, of course, but I had LOTS of UTIs when I was a little kid. The doctor finally told my mom to give me cranberry juice regularly rather than waiting until I had symptoms of a UTI. I hated the stuff, but I hated the discomfort of UTIs even more, so I drank it when my mom gave it to me. After that and completely taking away my bubble baths, I was fine. I haven't had a UTI since I was 8 years old and I'm 26 now. I STILL drink cranberry juice at least twice a week just to be on the safe side. Old habits die hard I guess.









I also plan to give my son cranberry juice as a preventative measure.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I had a history of UTIs as a kid (ureter misimplantation causing kidney reflux...lovely) and my mom would mix mine with a little seltzer water to cut the bitterness a tad. It didn't effect the power of the natural cranberry, it just made it easier to swallow. You could also mix it with a little natural ginger ale, but I despise gingerale and it makes me urpy, so we stick to seltzer.

I also take cranberry pills three times/day to stave off any future infections. They make versions that are safe for kids as young as 1. If you can get them to chew a vitamin, they can take the cranberry pills.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Those are all great ideas.

Jen, I don't know how it would effect a child, but both times I had my UTIs I drank ocean spray cranberry juice. I think it's around 30% juice?

Sarah, I'm going to try and find those chewable cranberry pills you mentioned.

~Nay


----------



## mamaofthreecats (Aug 17, 2006)

cranberry juice for ME is a better prevention tool, rather than when i already have a uti. i tried natural remedy's before and always ended up at the doctor in really awful pain a week later.

now, i just prevent. i haven't had one in a year or so, which is great!!! i get the wet toilet paper made by scott, and then use the dry stuff afterwards. and i drink a lot of unsweetened cranberry juice. carrot juice is good for it too!!!


----------



## enstar780 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KrystalC*
Not a boy here, of course, but I had LOTS of UTIs when I was a little kid. The doctor finally told my mom to give me cranberry juice regularly rather than waiting until I had symptoms of a UTI. I hated the stuff, but I hated the discomfort of UTIs even more, so I drank it when my mom gave it to me. After that and completely taking away my bubble baths, I was fine. I haven't had a UTI since I was 8 years old and I'm 26 now. I STILL drink cranberry juice at least twice a week just to be on the safe side. Old habits die hard I guess.









I also plan to give my son cranberry juice as a preventative measure.

You are lucky you weren't a boy. They would have tried to cut off parts of your genitals if you were







: . This is despite the fact UTIs can be treated in boys in similar ways as they are in girls, and that boys are 5 to 50 times less likely to get them than girls. What a sad and perverse society we live in. If a girl gets a UTI, we give her cranberry juice, stop giving her bubble baths, and give antibiotics. If a boy gets them, they strap him down and violently and brutally mutilate and cut off his most sensitive and intimate body part. This makes me very upset, i dont have words to describe it.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Chewable Cranberry "LoveBerries"

This is what I've used for my niece, and she takes half an adult dose. has since she was about 18 months old. Obviously check with your ped, but it works well for her! Not one UTI


----------



## enstar780 (Jun 15, 2006)

Cranberry is probably ok, but probably best to avoid the ones with any sweeteners or additives. Also do it in moderation. Its probably not a good idea to give the child massive amounts of it. Too much of anything is not good for you. Cranberry is also rather acidifying in the body, which it may not be best to drink too much, perhaps a pH test of the saliva and urine may also be a good idea to make sure the body fluids are in the proper pH range. Fresh cranberries may also be an option as well. Whenever i do cranberry, I usually eat the fresh berries if they are avialable. They also have frozen berries as well.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

You can also get dried cranberries. They have Craisins, but I usually get mine in bulk with no added sweeteners and mix them in with other dried fruit-we usually do cranberries, strawberries, cherries, and blueberries. Its like my kids version of raisins. Like a trail mix of fruits, lol. Anywho, my ds wont touch anything berry-like, including the dried fruits, but my dd's love it. None of my kids have ever had a UTI







Gee, you'd think my intact ds who doesnt scrub down there every day and wont drink cranberry juice would be having chronic UTI's


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My phamasist told me that unless it was 100% pure juice it wouldnt help a UTI.

Alos something I think I should mention is that if you have a young child 2yrs and younger who gets repeat UTI's they may have a condition known as reflux if this is the case then they would need more attention than just drinking cranberry juice. I do think it would be a good idea to give it to a child with this condition since it cant hurt. But if it is not treated it can cause irreparable kidney damage.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Every household in Finland have one of these;
http://www-podunk.com/10litmehstea.html

Autumn people make juices, store them in cellar and voi-là, you have fresh juice with all the vitamins through all winter. Mostly people make black currant and lingonberry juices(both excellent against flu)but it works with cranberries too - bye bye UTIs.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMoMof2*
My phamasist told me that unless it was 100% pure juice it wouldnt help a UTI.


Both times I had a UTI I drank the ocean spray cranberry juice (not mixed with other juices). I don't know if it was 100% juice or not, but it worked great.

~Nay


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

If you suspect your child has a UTI, PLEASE do not try to treat them with cranberry juice. Cranberry juice most likely will not be enough to treat a full blown UTI.

Untreated UTI can result in the infection migrating up the ureters and into the kidneys. As a most extreme example, untreated UTI can also end in the complication called Urosepsis. Urosepsis is the urinary infection that travels to the bloodstream and can cause complications ranging from shock to organ failure to death.

I am an RN and I was idiot enough to think my daughter could relieve herself of what I assumed was a UTI by drinking cranberry juice. I truly should have known better...







One week later she had no symptoms and I assumed that it resolved. I was wrong. It was brewing in her bladder behind the scenes until it migrated up to her kidney. It wasn't until she was quite ill that I realized how serious this way. ER x3, IV antibiotics x2 in ER, two different oral antibiotics. Our family doctor finally listened to me and immediately made arrangements for hospital admission when she began to have symptoms of Meningitis. 3 1/2 days of two potent IV antibiotics eradicated the pyelonephritis infection fortunately. Perhaps if I was a less diligent parent or perhaps a lay person, not a nurse, could have ended in dire circumstances for my daughter.

Granted, this is an extreme case but I just wanted to illustrate how dangerous untreated UTI can be.

Please, if you think your child has symptoms of a UTI take them in to be evaluated. There is no way of knowing the extent of a UTI without proper testing. As well, sometimes an irritation may _feel_ like a UTI. A UTI may have minimal symptoms so it can be hard to know. A simple clean catch urine sample and test dip strip can show the presence of bacteria and white/red blood cells. The doctor will then most likely perform a culture. Final results take 48 hours. Many doctors will start the patient on an antibiotic in the interim (until the drug sensitivity results are in).

Use Cranberry juice for PREVENTION of UTI, not for treatment.

(stepping off my soapbox now







)


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

I had many UTI's as a child and my share as an adult. I have happily treated them with cranberry juice and herbal immune support. I don't consider a UTI to be a serious enough issue by itself to warrent antibiotics, something my kids have never had.

Just thought I'd throw in the other side of the coin









Laura


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

In a child or infant, a UTI is much more serious than in an adult. UTI itself means: urinary tract infection, but this is specifically the entire urinary tract, as opposed to cystitis which is simply a bladder infection.

I own many natural healing books, herbs, homeopathy, etc etc, and each of them indicate that while cystitis can be treated at home, if it progresses to a kidney infection, it is best to seek professional help. This professional may be your local naturopath or homeopath...but getting a second opinion, getting a urine culture, and being able to treat specifically rather than supportively is important.

ONE kidney infection can cause permanent damage to the kidney/s.

The best preventative measure for UTIs in babies and children is breastfeeding. Same for their mothers. LLLI has a listing of such articles googleable on their website...or search pubmed.

mv


----------

